# DUBAI | Tiara United Towers | 193m x 2 | 633ft x 2 | 46 fl x 2 | T/O



## helghast

AltinD said:


> Arabtec secures two 60-storey tower project
> [Monday, June 26, 2006 4:18:00 pm]
> 
> Arabtec has announced that they have secured two 60 storey tower project through Asteco Development on behalf of a local company.
> 
> 'Our new Project is set to be an iconic development that will rank high amongst the country's leading developments. Located on Sheikh Zayed Road adjacent to Burj Dubai, this multi-use building will be as eye catching as it is convenient. It is designed for both business and pleasure.' said Greg Christofides the Director of Arabtec Construction LLC.
> 
> Arabtec, who specializes in large-scale projects including Burj Dubai, has already completed several major construction projects over the past years.
> 
> 'This development signifies Arabtec's ambition to realize the regions most outstanding projects with the property industry's leading names. Asteco Development is one of the best organizations in the field and we anticipate that the project will be developed effortlessly and according to schedule.' said Riad Kamal the managing Director of Arabtec Construction LLC.


latest update by imre


----------



## Dequal

Brilliant tower  I like the colours of it.


----------



## malec

Looks like the WTC


----------



## Alle

The whole spectrum of hues.


----------



## TobiasR

^^ Nope, they forgot purple!


----------



## Alle

I think there may be some at the bottom. I have a hard time believing theyd forget a hue given that the design seems to focus on that  .


----------



## Dequal

Alle said:


> I think there may be some at the bottom. I have a hard time believing theyd forget a hue given that the design seems to focus on that  .


I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe the colour is on the inside of the basements :lol:


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## Ramses

Very nice towers. I wonder how the colours turn out in real life.

But ugly parking garages at the back (as usual). Why don't they put these things underground?


----------



## SA BOY

Ramses said:


> Very nice towers. I wonder how the colours turn out in real life.
> 
> But ugly parking garages at the back (as usual). Why don't they put these things underground?


Again, high water table and huge cost for dewatering to build basements


----------



## Stephan23

kay:





AltinD said:


>


----------



## Ramses

^Nice pic, but where are the Tiara towers?



SA BOY said:


> Again, high water table and huge cost for dewatering to build basements


Thank for explaining that again


----------



## Densetsu

Ramses said:


> ^Nice pic, but where are the Tiara towers?


Right down corner. 

I wonder if they can really make the facade like the renders.


----------



## AltinD

Ramses said:


> ^Nice pic, but where are the Tiara towers?


Next to the lamp pole in the foreground, with one single crane on top.


----------



## Sentient Seas

Wow, that's quite the design! I hope to see this built.


----------



## DinoVabec

Densetsu said:


> Right down corner.
> 
> I wonder if they can really make the facade like the renders.


Yeah, me too...I've never seen the facade like this...


----------



## AltinD

Sentient Seas said:


> Wow, that's quite the design! I hope to see this built.


Is around 15 stories already build good enough for you?


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice towers. It will be great to see the colors when those towers will finished.


----------



## AltinD

The pictures on post 18 I took on November 23rd.


----------



## montranieri

*suspended*

The project has been suspended because lack of funds. They are negotiating with some banks to find more money


----------



## Stephan23

kay:



Imre said:


> 10/February/2009
> 
> Tiara United Towers


----------



## Ni3lS

Not On Hold anymore?


----------



## ZZ-II

no, they're U/C. a local mod should change the title


----------



## Stephan23

04/March/2009


----------



## Stephan23

:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana:




AltinD said:


> Work has restarted fully here. If you see the tower on the right (Emirates Holiday side) there are many vertical beams missing. In the last 24 - 28 hours not only ARABTEC has erected all of them, but some horizontal and cross-bracing beams were put in place as well.
> 
> Let's hope they will contimue from now on at the same speed.


----------



## Blue Flame

Any new updates? I can't wait to see the cladding. It will be amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Imre

15/October/2009

Tiara United Towers


----------



## Blue Flame

Looks real slow...................


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

...or probably even on hold. I only see one big difference to the left tower in Stephan23's pic from March, the 4th: one of the two cranes is missing. 

So in Imres last pic, The Prism draws the attention. Only 36 floors tall, but a nice discovery.


----------



## Blue Flame

Beautiful! I also like The Prism's neighbor One Business Bay.


----------



## Imre

30/October/2009

Tiara United Towers


----------



## Imre

29/November/2009

Tiara United Towers


----------



## Imre

07/February/2010

Tiara United Towers , still ON HOLD


----------



## Colkadome

The render has probably the coolest towers I have ever seen! That leaf-shaped tower in the photos above looks pretty cool too


----------



## skyscraper100

haha looks like colored wtc. im curious what the colors will look like when finished.


----------



## Alverca

Will this be built?


----------



## sieradzanin1

Alverca said:


> Will this be built?


On Hold hno:



gerald.d said:


> Just messin' about.


----------



## Imre

16/December/2011

Tiara United Towers


----------



## Alverca

will this project be under construction again?


----------

